
Sir Ken Robinson has died - razin
https://twitter.com/sirkenrobinson/status/1297227635253223424
======
dredmorbius
British author, arts advisor, and educator reformer.

Personal blog, contains a brief obituary:
[http://sirkenrobinson.com/](http://sirkenrobinson.com/)

Likely most known by his 2006 TED talk, "Do schools kill creativity?"

[https://www.ted.com/talks/sir_ken_robinson_do_schools_kill_c...](https://www.ted.com/talks/sir_ken_robinson_do_schools_kill_creativity)

Some previous HN content. Active discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3064256](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3064256)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1895437](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1895437)

